#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  7 Hacks for designing attractive logos.

## Bhavya

Usually, A logo is a simple, little wordmark or icon, But it's not that easy to design a logo. Designing a unique logo is a big challenge.

Here are some designing tips to create your own unique logo design


 Firs find and understand your target audience Discover the fundamental of the organization before starting the logo design process The metaphor is important for a logo Your logo design should stand out among competitors Pencil sketch your logo design in a paper The logo is a visual manifestation of a brand Do lots of sketching of the logo before you design it in the computer


Hope these tips are helpful to you! Guys, Share your tips as well.

----------


## Assassin

> Usually, A logo is a simple, little wordmark or icon, But it's not that easy to design a logo. Designing a unique logo is a big challenge.
> 
> Here are some designing tips to create your own unique logo design
> 
> 
>  Firs find and understand your target audience Discover the fundamental of the organization before starting the logo design process The metaphor is important for a logo Your logo design should stand out among competitors Pencil sketch your logo design in a paper The logo is a visual manifestation of a brand Do lots of sketching of the logo before you design it in the computer
> 
> 
> Hope these tips are helpful to you! Guys, Share your tips as well.


These tips a really nice. I have an experience of designing logos, It not easy like we thought. It's reviewed by massive amount of people and also we can't alter the finalization of of it.

----------


## Bhavya

> These tips a really nice. I have an experience of designing logos, It not easy like we thought. It's reviewed by massive amount of people and also we can't alter the finalization of of it.



I can understand, So you have to create a very unique and attractive logos then only you can impress the people to select your design, hope these tips will be helpful to you.From your experience what type of advice you would give for the beginners?

----------

